# Updating I-pad 2 to IOS 5.1



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand one should be able to update to IOS 5.1 from I-pad 2 itself.


Attach photo of I-pad 2. Please tell me how to go about it from there.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=106731&stc=1&d=1332092599

I am suppose to do it somewhere in settings, but don't know where to click from here.



Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Connect your iPad to your computer then launch iTunes, it will prompt you that a update is available for your iPad. Click to update.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It says it will erase all data, the music and video in i-pad 2.

How can I back them up before I update ?

Thanks.





Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Connect your iPad to your computer then launch iTunes, it will prompt you that a update is available for your iPad. Click to update.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should be able to backup the iPad by connecting it your computer's iTunes, and on the left-hand side of iTunes under Devices right-click on it and select Back Up.


----------

